# Christmas Exchange 2010



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok fellas , I'm going to keep this short and sweet . This has been good times in past years , I like to see builders stoked to celebrate the holidays here. I'm on my phone so I won go in to detail , but I'll update the topic when I get home with further details .


Gift should be 10-15 dollars at least , don't send a pack of exacto blades am that be it .

Send quick , Hawaii and international shippin takes time , so give yourself plenty of time


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm in this year!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Last year was fun... I'll do it again!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

im in this year as well... let me know whats up.....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Id LOVE to be apart of it again this year but not sure if im gonna be able to with goin thru this bankruptcy and shit... :uh: :angry:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

sweet! made the limit, im in.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 


HO HO HO  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 17 2010, 08:06 PM~19095437
> *Id LOVE to be apart of it again this year but not sure if im gonna be able to with goin thru this bankruptcy and shit... :uh:  :angry:
> *


I feel ya ! Keep it together during the court bullshit and rebuild your shit stronger and smarter next time ! I went throw it in 08-09 and been doing alot better now money wise ! I had to sale my house and start renting again but still doing alot better ! 

If i can get a healthy 3rd qrt bouns i might be able to cover Tunz so he may also take part in the exchange !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

im in :biggrin: :biggrin: i missed it last year


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2010, 10:19 PM~19096753
> *I  feel  ya !    Keep    it  together  during  the  court  bullshit  and  rebuild  your  shit  stronger  and  smarter  next  time  ! I  went  throw  it  in  08-09  and  been  doing  alot  better    now    money  wise  !  I  had  to  sale  my  house  and  start  renting  again  but  still  doing  alot  better  !
> 
> If  i  can  get  a  healthy  3rd qrt  bouns  i  might  be  able  to  cover  Tunz  so  he  may  also  take  part  in  the  exchange !
> *


Glad to hear things are good brother!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 17 2010, 10:44 PM~19097083
> *Glad to hear things are good brother!
> *


Not great but i dont have to worry about eating or living with out lights or gas !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2010, 10:54 PM~19097178
> *Not  great  but  i  dont  have to  worry  about  eating  or  living    with  out  lights  or  gas !
> *



that might not sond like muc to some pepole but it s a plus..glad to hear your doing ok


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I probably won't be in this year. I'm barely squeekin by as it is. We'll see what the next couple weeks bring though.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2010, 08:54 PM~19097178
> *Not  great  but  i  dont  have to  worry  about  eating  or  living    with  out  lights  or  gas !
> *


ORALE...
I GOTTA SAY SOMETHIN HOMIES.....

THAT SUCKS TO HEAR BOUT HOMIES GOIN THROUGH ROUGH TIMES BUT LOOK I KNOW EVERYBODY HAS HARD TIMES AND THE DECISION FOR BANKRUPTCY IS NOT FUKIN EASY AND I WAS GOIN DOWN THAT ROAD WITH 80-90 G'S TIED UP IN PLASTIC DEBT DUE TO A COUPLE BAD CAR BUY'S, A COUPLE OF YEARS OF X-MAS AND MOSTLY HOSPITAL BILLS DUE TO MY HEALTH, FUCK I WENT THROUGH SEVERAL MONTHS WHERE I COULDNT EVEN BUY A FUKIN SODA WITHOUT THE WIFE TRIPPIN OUT, BUT WE OPTED FOR A DEBT REDUCTION AGENCY AND THAT WAS THE BEST DECISION OF OUR LIVES.

IM NOT SAYIN THAT DEBT REDUCTION IS BETTER THAN BANKRUPTCY IM JUST SAYIN THAT THE DECSION TO DO EITHER OR IS BEST DONE SOONER THAN LATER AND LUCKILY FOR ME I'LL HAVE THE AGENCY PAID OFF BY THIS TIME NEXT YEAR AND MAN DOES THAT FEEL FUKIN GOOD.

SO TO TUNZ AND MINI I FEEL YA HOMIES, YA GOTTA DO WHAT YA GOTTA DO BUT REMEMBER THAT WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY ANYTHING CAN BE OVERCOME AND THERE IS ALWAYS A *BRIGHT* LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL.
SO KEEP YA HEADS UP HOMIES IT WILL ONLY GET BETTER.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
SHIT I GOT CAUGHT UP IN THE MOMENT FELLAS, I MEANT TO GET ON HERE AND SAY THAT IM DOWN FOR THE EXCHANGE.....

WHOS IN THIS SHIT?
ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 17 2010, 09:35 PM~19097606
> *ORALE...
> SHIT I GOT CAUGHT UP IN THE MOMENT FELLAS, I MEANT TO GET ON HERE AND SAY THAT IM DOWN FOR THE EXCHANGE.....
> 
> ...


im down


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

IM STILL NEW HERE,AND WOULD LIKE TO PARTICIPATE, HOW DOES THIS WORK? :dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im in again!


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19097711
> *IM STILL NEW HERE,AND WOULD LIKE TO PARTICIPATE, HOW DOES THIS WORK?  :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19097711
> *IM STILL NEW HERE,AND WOULD LIKE TO PARTICIPATE, HOW DOES THIS WORK?  :dunno:
> *


ORALE...
THE HOMIE REVEREND HEARSE WILL GET ALL OUR NAMES TOGETHER AND PICK THEM OUT IN PAIRS, HE''LL PM YOU SOMEONES ADDRESS AND IN TURN SOMEONE WILL GET YOUR ADDRESS AND YOU SEND THAT PERSON SOMETHIN MODEL RELATED FOR X-MAS AND THEN ON X-MAS MORNIN EVERYONE WILL GET ON HERE AND REVEAL WHAT THEY GOT.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm down again. 


If you're on the bad trader list don't even bother signin' up!!  :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..no kidding there. Ill join in on this i suppose. And Grim..if ya cant get it..ill cover ya!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 17 2010, 08:58 PM~19097891
> *ORALE...
> THE HOMIE REVEREND HEARSE WILL GET ALL OUR NAMES TOGETHER AND PICK THEM OUT IN PAIRS, HE''LL PM YOU SOMEONES ADDRESS AND IN TURN SOMEONE WILL GET YOUR ADDRESS AND YOU SEND THAT PERSON SOMETHIN MODEL RELATED FOR X-MAS AND THEN ON X-MAS MORNIN EVERYONE WILL GET ON HERE AND REVEAL WHAT THEY GOT.
> *


KOOL :wave: IM IN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHR1S619


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 17 2010, 09:35 PM~19097606
> *ORALE...
> SHIT I GOT CAUGHT UP IN THE MOMENT FELLAS, I MEANT TO GET ON HERE AND SAY THAT IM DOWN FOR THE EXCHANGE.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yes , please add your name to the list, we need an even number of participants, and no bad traders. ill clean out the inbox tomorrow and post here when im ready to start accepting addresses.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

Can some one put my name on the list? I cant becouse im on my phone,... Thankz!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Nov 18 2010, 01:05 AM~19097990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bri, but I can't let ya do that. Appreciate the offer though.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

WHOS IN THIS SHIT?
ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. CHRIS MINEER
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13.PINK86REGAL


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

The cutoff will be 20 people this year I think. It's easy to manage that way . I'll post up here this afternoon when I'm ready ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

WHOS IN THIS SHIT?
ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. CHRIS MINEER
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13.PINK86REGAL
14.DIG_DERANGE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHOS IN THIS SHIT?
ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. CHRIS MINEER
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE
15. low4oshow


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

WHOS IN THIS SHIT?
ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. CHRIS MINEER
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE
15. low4oshow
16.OFDatTX


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2010, 07:57 AM~19100112
> *The cutoff will be 20 people this year I think. It's easy to manage that way . I'll post up here this afternoon when I'm ready ...
> *


 Having the Rev in charge of the thing?

Isn't that like chippin in on a group lotto, and letting Bernie Maydoff hold the money?









jus kiddin... or Am I?
roll call with the progress jackwagon.. or i am going to the Media with information
:biggrin: (1/25 scale blackmail) yea thats right..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 17 2010, 10:05 PM~19097990
> *I'm down again.
> If you're on the bad trader list don't even bother signin' up!!  :angry:
> *


 Hemmm? interesting guidelines...
what a great concept?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2010, 10:53 AM~19100800
> *Having the Rev in charge of the thing?
> 
> Isn't that like chippin in on a group lotto, and letting Bernie Maydoff hold the money?
> ...


Preach it man.. Your 100000000% right.. No bad traders so guess the person putting it on cant even get in on it..lmao..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 11:01 AM~19101437
> *Preach it man.. Your 100000000% right.. No bad traders so guess the person putting it on cant even get in on it..lmao..
> *


 ha ha lol... Thanks Rick..Im glad someone see's the Irony! Truth is, Rev is a friend
and nobody is going on the B.T.T. (Yet)
But I feel I do suffer from M.S.A.
MODEL SEPARATION ANXIETY lol (that should at least buy me the right to bust his 
cashew's ) until i get satisfaction? I keep trying to put the screw's to the 
JACKWAGON! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

lol shits to funny :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

lol shits to funny :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 11:01 AM~19101437
> *Preach it man.. Your 100000000% right.. No bad traders so guess the person putting it on cant even get in on it..lmao..
> *


:uh: 
Rick , never not once have you seen me pop up as someone who fucks people over . Yes I might be slow sometimes , but I ain't never did noone wrong. Go somewhere else with that bullshit bro. I don't gain a fucking thing from doing this for you guys , I simply like the holidays in general and this is my way of celebrating in a abstract manner. My little contribution to Christmas, if you will.but as always , some fuckstick has to come along and fuck it up.... If you have something further you feel like you need to run your cocksuckers about , pick up the phone and give me a call ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :rimshot: :drama: :drama:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2010, 01:59 PM~19102406
> *:uh:
> Rick , never not once have you seen me pop up as someone who fucks people over . Yes I might be slow sometimes , but I ain't never did noone  wrong. Go somewhere else with that bullshit bro. I don't gain a fucking thing from doing this for you guys , I simply like the holidays in general and this is my way of celebrating in a abstract manner. My little contribution to Christmas, if you will.but as always , some fuckstick has to come along and fuck it up....  If you have something further you feel like you need to run your cocksuckers about , pick up the phone and give me a call ...
> *


I was saying that in good fun but you come back cussing like a 12 year old. Man you really need to grow up.. You can always tell someone who has no education or class when they resort to calling names for lack of better words. For real if you want to try and insult me at least do it in proper english. 

I was not going to get into this but since your a keyboard commando and want to call me names.. How is being slow not doing people wrong? You make a deal and expect people to wait around for you and thats good business?? Yea sure is.. How about having people hold kits for you for months waiting for payment.. Yea good business.. How about telling people stuff has shipped out but yet it never did.. Yea great business.. Yes you may not be on the bad trader but its only a matter of time till someone gets tired of the crap.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

KEYBOARD COMMANDO LMFAO :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 01:20 PM~19102525
> *I was saying that in good fun but you come back cussing like a 12 year old. Man you really need to grow up.. You can always tell someone who has no education or class when they resort to calling names for lack of better words. For real if you want to try and insult me at least do it in proper english.
> 
> I was not going to get into this but since your a keyboard commando and want to call me names.. How is being slow not doing people wrong? You make a deal and expect people to wait around for you and thats good business?? Yea sure is.. How about having people hold kits for you for months waiting for payment.. Yea good business.. How about telling people stuff has shipped out but yet it never did.. Yea great business.. Yes you may not be on the bad trader but its only a matter of time till someone gets tired of the crap.
> *


I ain't going to get into details with you . It's not worth my time. You were not saying that in fun , it was a straight out insult and you know it . Yes when I was jobless and broke shit took a while to get out . But no longer has it been like that so speak on what you know , not what you think .You knew as you typed that I would be offended and reply as I saw fit , don't backtrack now homie . So if you are done with your crybaby bitch fit , I'd like to get back to my holiday celebrations , or am I not allowed???


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
FELLAS CMON LETS KEEP THIS THREAD JOYFUL, ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHRISTMAS SPIRIT.
HERES A NICE PIK TO GET EVERYONE BACK ON TRACK.....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 17 2010, 10:19 PM~19096753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x100000!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2010, 02:38 PM~19102666
> *I ain't going to get into details with you . It's not worth my time. You were not saying that in fun , it was a straight out insult and you know it . Yes when I was jobless and broke shit took a while to get out . But no longer has it been like that so speak on what you know , not what you think .You knew as you typed that I would be offended and reply as I saw fit , don't backtrack now homie .  So if you are done with your crybaby bitch fit , I'd like to get back to my holiday celebrations , or am I not allowed???
> *


See once again you resort to calling names like a 12 year old. Grow up.. your supposed to be an adult yet you can not seem to speak like one. Your in a public forum slinging cuss words and names and you think you have you stuff together now? Yea ok.. Once again Ill say.. If you want to insult me try to use somewhat proper english.
BTW.. It's "I'm not going into" not "I aint going" 

As for backtracking.. I wasnt back tracking a thing.. What was said was in fun, you take it as you will, however when you come back acting like a 12 year old and Im the cry baby bitch?? Yea ok.. How about you go and finish the 3rd grade and learn some real words so you can come back in here and talk with the grown folks instead of just cussing and calling names. 

Go into details. Lets hear your side of it.. How is it anythign then you being shady..Let everyone see how shady you really are.. 
Hell Ill go into details.. I needed a part for my car.. I let you know three weeks ahead of when i needed it.. You said you would get it and send it out by friday, did you?? NOPE. did you let me know?? NOPE So i pm you about it the next Wednesday and say wheres the part.. you say oh just got it off will ship by Friday.. Did you? NOPE.. did you let me know?? NOPE.. Finally you say your girl shipped it.. I ask for proof and get oh she forgot about it.. Next day you say she was going to ship it.. I told ya forget it.. I was done.. Excuse after excuse. You claimed not to have a car, then why ya making deals. You claimed to be jobless then why make more deals.. For real.. get your business straight before you try to wheel and deal.. 

How about the kit i was holding for you for over a month.. Again excuse after excuse on when you would pay for it.. 

Its not just me either.. You have been shady with alot of people. Hell My reply was to someone else posting about you being shady.. Notice a trend??


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao wow rick, turned hydro on us! Ive been there a time or two with hearse as well but im not the type to complain on the little bitty 5 y.o. shit that he and others work their system on. Just not my style.

And why the HacK ShacK is doin its own version of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 18 2010, 05:24 PM~19102997
> *lmao  wow rick, turned hydro on us!  Ive been there a time or two with hearse as well but im not the type to complain on the little bitty 5 y.o. shit that he and others work their system on.  Just not my style.
> 
> And why the HacK ShacK is doin its own version of this.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


truth!


nothing like the good ol holiday spirit layitlow style lol


HO HO HO :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 18 2010, 04:37 PM~19103091
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> truth!
> nothing like the good ol holiday spirit layitlow style lol
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :drama: 
well on all this being said .. did you get that money order out yet hearse??
i know you got the car buy now.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

My PM from Hearse...



> *If it's that deep to you we can box it out at heartland , I won't call the cops if you won't...there's plent of parking lots around with no cameras. This bullshit is going to stop one way or another , I quit dealing with you and you still want to sling shit my way? Fuck you for real you fucking leva ... There your challenge , accept it or shut your fucking mouth ..... Quit dragging down the topic with bullshit. *


Ill post my reply here as I have nothing to hide..

Sorry Hearse But I wont "box" you.. Im a grown man with a family, this is not 5th grade. I said something simple and in fun, you snap and started slinging names. I had no beef with you till today. I just avoided you like normal adults do. So for real man get over it. If i was spreading lies be pissed but I spoke only the truth.. Fix your issues and move on.. Its done on my end unless you want to come back with more childish crap..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 05:35 PM~19103541
> *My PM from Hearse...
> Ill post my reply here as I have nothing to hide..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT I WOULD HAVE TO GO TO HEARTLAND AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 18 2010, 07:47 PM~19104075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT I WOULD HAVE TO GO TO HEARTLAND AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





shit i might make the trip to :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

LMAO.. Jeff you cant drive that far what, thats like 4 speeding tickets..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 07:11 PM~19104331
> *LMAO.. Jeff you cant drive that far what, thats like 4 speeding tickets..
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Guess I'll have to bring the video camera to Heartland this year. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 18 2010, 06:40 PM~19104588
> *Guess I'll have to bring the video camera to Heartland this year. LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing is going down.. I will have my family with me.. He wants to come after me so be it.. The cops can handle it.. My familys safety means more then a pissing contest with internet people..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 08:11 PM~19104331
> *LMAO.. Jeff you cant drive that far what, thats like 4 speeding tickets..
> *




is that one per state? lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Nov 18 2010, 01:05 AM~19097990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rick, just got one thing to say on this!

"Aint" may not be proper english but as far as I'm concerned if LOL can be put into the dictionary, then Im for damn sure going to use the word aint in my sentences. :roflmao:


Now like Dope says, LETS GET BACK TO THE CHRISTMAS SPIRIT!!!! :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 18 2010, 04:48 PM~19102749
> *ORALE...
> FELLAS CMON LETS KEEP THIS THREAD JOYFUL, ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHRISTMAS SPIRIT.
> HERES A NICE PIK TO GET EVERYONE BACK ON TRACK.....
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 09:27 PM~19104986
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Nov 18 2010, 08:11 PM~19104331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No speeding tickets for me. Had enough of those. Guess that means I'll drive. LOL


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

DAM! its goin down in this bitch :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 18 2010, 07:40 PM~19104588
> *Guess I'll have to bring the video camera to Heartland this year. LOL  :biggrin:
> *



Man if Tyler would have had the camera ready 1 minute sooner they could have seen my 1 punch that dropped hearse in 08 ! LOL ! :biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 05:49 PM~19104662
> *Nothing is going down.. I will have my family with me.. He wants to come after me so be it.. The cops can handle it.. My familys safety means more then a pissing contest with internet people..
> *



it aint that deep to me, you shouldn't feel like your families safety is at stake.that aint my style, this has nothing to do with them. just me and you.besides , i dont want to get banned from the only show i attend in a year. i like it too much to fuck it up over you. i just wanted to know if you wanted to go to the monkey bars and clear the air schoolyard style. mano y mano. if not that was cool too, just keep my name out of your mouth , thats all im asking. you are the one who came in here and started fucking up this topic. 

i got no real problem with you rick, but after the little falling out we had, i dont poke ''fun'' at you , and i hoped for the same in return. you know i am a real easily offended person. and i say what i have to say, im not one to hold back my thoughts behind a keyboard or face to face. so keep that in mind and just ignore me and the things i have to say, theres a button for that here you know....


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

im in :cheesy: im feelin the holiday spirit :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 18 2010, 01:48 PM~19102749
> *ORALE...
> FELLAS CMON LETS KEEP THIS THREAD JOYFUL, ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHRISTMAS SPIRIT.
> HERES A NICE PIK TO GET EVERYONE BACK ON TRACK.....
> ...


WHOS IN THIS SHIT?
ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. CHRIS MINEER
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE
15. low4oshow
16.OFDatTX


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. CHRIS MINEER
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 05:49 PM~19104662
> *Nothing is going down.. I will have my family with me.. He wants to come after me so be it.. The cops can handle it.. My familys safety means more then a pissing contest with internet people..
> *


this is the internet? I thought this was the web?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

im out..


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

hey can i join ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 19 2010, 01:46 PM~19111739
> *im out..
> *


Well , so be it. Hell i'm not even sure i even feel like fucking with this if the general consensus is going to be shit talking and people dropping out... i dotn gain anything doing this, which is why i dont understand the direction this topic has gone. I'll consult my Jack Daniels and report back in the morning....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

SO IS THIS EXCHANGE GONNA HAPPEN OR NOT??

BECAUSE I MISSED OUT LAST YEAR AND I SURE AS FUCK DONT WANNA MISS OUT THIS YEAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2010, 05:53 PM~19113474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it, i cant let someone on a keyboard ruin what i do for you guys, most of you asshats are like a second family to me on here. yes its going down, i am clearing the pm box now to accept addresses, ill post up in a bit when im ready... merry fuckin christmas homies!!!


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

oh ok fosho just hit me up
and whos the one going to be seting everything up??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 18 2010, 10:21 PM~19107263
> *ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....
> 
> 1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
> ...


heres the final list.


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

so i didint make it on the list


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crooks_@Nov 19 2010, 06:32 PM~19113817
> *so i didint make it on the list
> *


sorry homie, you are too new, and we havent seen any feedback on you , good or bad.... theres always next year...


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*i'm in again*

ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. CHRIS MINEER
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. CHRIS MINEER
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos
20. Darkside customs

ITS AN EAVEN 20


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 19 2010, 07:05 PM~19114029
> *ADD YOUR NAME AND MAKE IT EASY FOR REVEREND HEARSE.....
> 
> 1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
> ...


not yet, chris mineer wanted out for some rason...






1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs 
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos

one open slot left....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh yeah.... :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

someone needs to get their ass on here and add their name on the list...
Times are tuff, but people can find a way to shit out 15-25 bucks....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HERE IS THE LIST REV...YOU GOT SOME WORK TO DO BRO!! :happysad: 
1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG
3. CHRIS619
4. DRNITRUS
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs 
9. MADEMAN
10. BIGGC
11. SLAMMDSONOMA
12. SNEEKYG909
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos
20.716 LAYINLOW I SAID ID BE IN ON THIS ONE TWO 
LETS GETR GOING!! :biggrin: 

NO open slot left.... hno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 19 2010, 07:46 PM~19114266
> *HERE IS THE LIST REV...YOU GOT SOME WORK TO DO BRO!! :happysad:
> 1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
> 2. ROAD_DOG
> ...


done! we now have 20....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THE HOTLINES ARE NOW OPEN, PLEASE PUT ''XMAS XCHANGE'' IN THE SUBJECT TITLE SO I DONT HAVE TO HUNT FOR PM'S, SEND ME YOUR ADDYS , COMPLETE AND CORRECT . WHEN I HAVE ALL 20, ILL DRAW THE MATCHES AND YOU WILL RECEIVE A PM WITH THE ADDY TO SHIP TO. PLEASE DO THIS PROMPTLY, AS WE ARE ONLY A FEW WEEKS AWAY FROM CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS
2. ROAD_DOG- GOT IT
3. CHRIS619- GOT IT!
4. DRNITRUS- GOT IT!
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs - GOT IT!
9. MADEMAN - GOT IT!
10. BIGGC - GOT IT! 
11. SLAMMDSONOMA - GOT IT!
12. SNEEKYG909 - GOT IT!
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE - got it!
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX - GOT IT!
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos - GOT IT HOMIE!
20.716 LAYINLOW - GOT IT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GET ME THEM ADDYS FELLAS, IM HALFWAY THROUGH THE 750ml OF GENTLEMAN JACK....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2010, 11:19 PM~19114824
> *GET ME THEM ADDYS FELLAS, IM HALFWAY THROUGH THE 750ml OF GENTLEMAN JACK....
> *


OH FUCK HERE WE GO!! :uh: :ugh: :around:  hno: :barf: :420:
ITS GONNA BE A LONG NIGHT!! :biggrin:
just messin with ya hearse dont be gettin all hostile now... :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

TTT FELLAS!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

this seems like it could be fun!


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

so as soon as we get our exchange partner (no ****) we go out and buy the gift and send it out rite away


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2010, 09:19 PM~19114824
> *GET ME THEM ADDYS FELLAS, IM HALFWAY THROUGH THE 750ml OF GENTLEMAN JACK....
> *


 oh great: alcohol and Bernie Madoff!
that sounds like a winning combonation!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao..damn Markie :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 20 2010, 10:07 AM~19117337
> *lmao..damn Markie :biggrin:
> *


Hey: Me thinks? bustin the homies Cashew's might help you guys keep keep your 
Exchange running smooth! 
Tell pops I said hello slammed... thank him again for all the info he provide's us!
that man is an Encyclopedia. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 20 2010, 10:01 AM~19117302
> *oh great: alcohol and Bernie Madoff!
> that sounds like a winning combonation!
> 
> ...


BERNIE MAD MILLIONS , I MAKE NOTHING....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this exchange is all model related right?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
2. ROAD_DOG- GOT IT
3. CHRIS619- GOT IT!
4. DRNITRUS- GOT IT!
5. 06150XLT
6. AIRBRUSHMASTER
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs - GOT IT!
9. MADEMAN - GOT IT!
10. BIGGC - GOT IT! 
11. SLAMMDSONOMA - GOT IT!
12. SNEEKYG909 - GOT IT!
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE - got it!
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX - GOT IT!
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos - GOT IT HOMIE!
20.716 LAYINLOW - GOT IT!


AND YES , ALL MODEL RELATED, KITS PARTS SUPPLIES, ETC,


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
YEAH HOMIES THIS SHAPIN UP REAL NICE.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

i got to jump out of this guys sorry... just took my daughter to hospital broken arm.. no extra money now.. sorry.... merry xmas to all of you...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
2. ROAD_DOG- GOT IT
3. CHRIS619- GOT IT!
4. DRNITRUS- GOT IT!
5. 06150XLT
6.???? :0 need one more memeber now!! :happysad: 
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs - GOT IT!
9. MADEMAN - GOT IT!
10. BIGGC - GOT IT! 
11. SLAMMDSONOMA - GOT IT!
12. SNEEKYG909 - GOT IT!
13. PINK86REGAL
14. DIG_DERANGE - got it!
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX - GOT IT!
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos - GOT IT HOMIE!
20.716 LAYINLOW - GOT IT!
AND YES , ALL MODEL RELATED, KITS PARTS SUPPLIES, ETC,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2010, 01:36 PM~19118470
> *BERNIE MAD MILLIONS , I MAKE NOTHING....
> *


 The B.T.S.M.S.A will be watching this one just the same! :biggrin: 












oh: that stands for..Burro To Stop Model Separation Anxiety!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 20 2010, 02:21 PM~19118706
> *UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...
> 
> 1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
> ...


ONE MORE GUYS COME ON!!!


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Add my name to the list


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 20 2010, 02:19 PM~19118699
> *i got to jump out of this guys sorry... just took my daughter to hospital broken arm.. no extra money now.. sorry.... merry xmas to all of you...
> *


Sorry to hear that bro!! Hope it heals up quick!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
2. ROAD_DOG- GOT IT
3. CHRIS619- GOT IT!
4. DRNITRUS- GOT IT!
5. 06150XLT- GOT IT !
6.1942AEROSEDAN - GOT IT!
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs - GOT IT!
9. MADEMAN - GOT IT!
10. BIGGC - GOT IT! 
11. SLAMMDSONOMA - GOT IT!
12. SNEEKYG909 - GOT IT!
13. PINK86REGAL - GOT IT!
14. DIG_DERANGE - got it!
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX - GOT IT!
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos - GOT IT HOMIE!
20.716 LAYINLOW - GOT IT!


AND YES , ALL MODEL RELATED ITEMS , KITS PARTS SUPPLIES, ETC, NOT JUNK FROM YOUR CLOSETS , NEW USEABLE STUFF! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2010, 06:09 PM~19119584
> *UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...
> 
> 1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
> ...


sent mine!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

If someone else backs out add me to the list.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

TTT FOR THE LAST ADDRESSES!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 21 2010, 12:45 AM~19122281
> *TTT FOR THE LAST ADDRESSES!
> *


you got my addy :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2010, 07:06 PM~19120237
> *If someone else backs out add me to the list.
> *


im with grim.....put me and grim on the second string fill in spots?! any one else backs out, throw us in!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 08:25 AM~19123154
> *im with grim.....put me and grim on the second string fill in spots?! any one else backs out, throw us in!! :biggrin:
> *


fuck it i think he should throw you guys in right now!! :biggrin: instead of 20 we will have 22 still a even number....whatcha think hease ? 
YOOOU CAAAN DOOOO IT!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
2. ROAD_DOG- GOT IT
3. CHRIS619- GOT IT!
4. DRNITRUS- GOT IT!
5. 06150XLT- GOT IT !
6.1942AEROSEDAN - GOT IT!
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs - GOT IT!
9. MADEMAN - GOT IT!
10. BIGGC - GOT IT! 
11. SLAMMDSONOMA - GOT IT!
12. SNEEKYG909 - GOT IT!
13. PINK86REGAL - GOT IT!
14. DIG_DERANGE - got it!
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX - GOT IT!
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos - GOT IT HOMIE!
20.716 LAYINLOW - GOT IT!
AND YES , ALL MODEL RELATED ITEMS , KITS PARTS SUPPLIES, ETC, NOT JUNK FROM YOUR CLOSETS , NEW USEABLE STUFF! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 06:30 AM~19123164
> *fuck it i think  he should throw you guys in right now!! :biggrin:  instead of 20 we will have 22 still a even number....whatcha think hease ?
> YOOOU CAAAN DOOOO IT!!!
> *



yea, they are both reliable...well grim is LOL. j/k joe lol. kinda unfair to throw 20 up and yet have a few other guys itchin to add to the festivities. let em jump on..its only the holidays and comes around ever so often :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
2. ROAD_DOG- GOT IT
3. CHRIS619- GOT IT!
4. DRNITRUS- GOT IT!
5. 06150XLT- GOT IT !
6.1942AEROSEDAN - GOT IT!
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs - GOT IT!
9. MADEMAN - GOT IT!
10. BIGGC - GOT IT! 
11. SLAMMDSONOMA - GOT IT!
12. SNEEKYG909 - GOT IT!
13. PINK86REGAL - GOT IT!
14. DIG_DERANGE - got it!
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX - GOT IT!
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos - GOT IT HOMIE!
20.716 LAYINLOW - GOT IT!
21.grimreaper69
22.hocknberry
AND YES , ALL MODEL RELATED ITEMS , KITS PARTS SUPPLIES, ETC, NOT JUNK FROM YOUR CLOSETS , NEW USEABLE STUFF! :biggrin:
[/quote]




> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 06:30 AM~19123164
> *fuck it i think  he should throw you guys in right now!! :biggrin:  instead of 20 we will have 22 still a even number....whatcha think hease ?
> YOOOU CAAAN DOOOO IT!!!
> *


SEE ABOVE! :biggrin: I CANT LEAVE THEM OUT BRO...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[UPDATING HERE AS I GET ADDYS ...

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
2. ROAD_DOG- GOT IT
3. CHRIS619- GOT IT!
4. DRNITRUS- GOT IT!
5. 06150XLT- GOT IT !
6.1942AEROSEDAN - GOT IT!
7. SWEET DREAMER
8. darkside customs - GOT IT!
9. MADEMAN - GOT IT!
10. BIGGC - GOT IT! 
11. SLAMMDSONOMA - GOT IT!
12. SNEEKYG909 - GOT IT!
13. PINK86REGAL - GOT IT!
14. DIG_DERANGE - got it!
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX - GOT IT!
17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos - GOT IT HOMIE!
20.716 LAYINLOW - GOT IT!
21.grimreaper69
22.hocknberry
AND YES , ALL MODEL RELATED ITEMS , KITS PARTS SUPPLIES, ETC, NOT JUNK FROM YOUR CLOSETS , NEW USEABLE STUFF! :biggrin:
[/quote]
SEE ABOVE! :biggrin: I CANT LEAVE THEM OUT BRO...
there ya go i knew ya had it in ya...your a good man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 21 2010, 11:04 AM~19124220
> *
> *


WHY THE LONG FACE HOMIE?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Looked like fun last year... Shit by the time I got here you already got more than needed... Its all good Revv, I already got ppl I need to send stuff to. I NEED to handle them first... :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

1. DOPE-SCALEMODELS- GOT IT
2. ROAD_DOG- GOT IT
3. CHRIS619- GOT IT!
4. DRNITRUS- GOT IT!
5. 06150XLT- GOT IT !
6.1942AEROSEDAN - GOT IT!
7. SWEET DREAMER - GOT IT!
8. darkside customs - GOT IT!
9. MADEMAN - GOT IT!
10. BIGGC - GOT IT! 
11. SLAMMDSONOMA - GOT IT!
12. SNEEKYG909 - GOT IT!
13. PINK86REGAL - GOT IT!
14. DIG_DERANGE - got it!
15. low4oshow
16. OFDatTX - GOT IT!
17. dade county GOT IT!
18. rookiefromcali
19. Bigbearlocos - GOT IT HOMIE!
20.716 LAYINLOW - GOT IT!
21.grimreaper69- GOT IT! 
22.hocknberry GOT IT!
AND YES , ALL MODEL RELATED ITEMS , KITS PARTS SUPPLIES, ETC, NOT JUNK FROM YOUR CLOSETS , NEW USEABLE STUFF!

I NEED THE LAST ADDYS TONIGHT FELLAS!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

addy sent !!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

15. low4oshow

17. dade county
18. rookiefromcali

22.hocknberry

I NEED ADDYS FELLAS!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

duh, i for got to add canada to my addy please add it to the addy
thanks bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

YEP I KNEW IT WAS CANOOK! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

to late to jump in on this? :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 21 2010, 02:18 PM~19125387
> *YEP I KNEW IT WAS CANOOK! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: you mean Cannucklehead


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 21 2010, 02:29 PM~19125450
> *to late to jump in on this? :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 21 2010, 02:11 PM~19125352
> *15. low4oshow - last sign in today
> 
> 17. dade county - last sign in nov 18
> ...


Bro if no response cross them out and have another 4 members join in its getting set back to were we are gonna have little time but your the organizer so wat ever you think is best we'll understand.

low40show & hocknberry dont seem to be serious about this but who know but by then they should have pm'd there addys to the rev


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 21 2010, 02:52 PM~19125572
> *Bro if no response cross them out and have another 4 members join in its getting set back to were we are gonna have little time but your the organizer so wat ever you think is best we'll understand.
> *


NAH IM NOT GOING TO CUT THEM OUT, THATS NIGHT RIGHT, ESP SINCE HOCK WANTED TO BE IN ON AN ADD ON, ILL WAIT ANOTHER DAY, THEN WE WILL DRAW NUMBERS.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 21 2010, 02:56 PM~19125597
> *NAH IM NOT GOING TO CUT THEM OUT, THATS NIGHT RIGHT, ESP SINCE HOCK WANTED TO BE IN ON AN ADD ON, ILL WAIT ANOTHER DAY, THEN WE WILL DRAW NUMBERS.
> *


kool bro i just figured since no response then maybe other members could be added


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got his addy if you need it that bad..his and rookies...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 21 2010, 04:10 PM~19126115
> *i got his addy if you need it that bad..his and rookies...
> *


my bad fellas, im PMed hearse already, i dont live on here as much as others! :biggrin: im only on in the evenings usually, but im in!


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 04:37 PM~19126351
> *my bad fellas, im PMed hearse already, i dont live on here as much as others! :biggrin: im only on in the evenings usually, but im in!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 21 2010, 02:26 PM~19124368
> *Looked like fun last year... Shit by the time I got here you already got more than needed... Its all good Revv, I already got ppl I need to send stuff to. I NEED to handle them first... :happysad:
> *



Ummmm ,,ummmmmmmmm


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 21 2010, 05:57 PM~19127009
> *Ummmm ,,ummmmmmmmm
> *


lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 21 2010, 03:36 PM~19125484
> *:yessad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 21 2010, 10:48 PM~19129502
> *:angry:
> *


:boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 22 2010, 12:00 AM~19129615
> *:boink:
> *


:wave:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 22 2010, 12:35 AM~19130254
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 22 2010, 10:17 AM~19131367
> *:cheesy:
> *


wheres my car mcloven....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 22 2010, 08:19 AM~19131377
> *wheres my car mcloven....
> *


went out today ill have the tracking when my g ma gets back from work


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 22 2010, 09:17 AM~19131367
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 22 2010, 11:49 AM~19132087
> *went out today ill have the tracking when my g ma gets back from work
> *


just bustin your nuggets..lol..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bout that time to start gettin into the holiday spirit...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
YEAH HOMIES DID EVERYBODY GET THEIR ADDY'S IN TO REVEREND HEARSE?


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 22 2010, 09:24 PM~19138076
> *ORALE...
> YEAH HOMIES DID EVERYBODY GET THEIR ADDY'S IN TO REVEREND HEARSE?
> *


I did along time ago


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

whats the hold up???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

2 MORE ADDYS NEEDED...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 08:43 AM~19141049
> *2 MORE ADDYS NEEDED...
> *


you get all the addy's needed? im not sure how this works correct me if im wrong..
just say we got 10 people with everyones addy's.... do you just basicly pull names with addy's allready on them an send them out people? or do you have to match people up some how? never beem in this just wondering how it works!!! :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 07:12 AM~19141143
> *you get all the addy's needed?  im not sure how this works correct me if im wrong..
> just say we got 10 people with everyones addy's.... do you just basicly pull names with addy's allready on them an send them out people? or do you have to match people up some how? never beem in this just wondering how it works!!! :dunno:
> *



X2..my first go around with this too...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 07:12 AM~19141143
> *you get all the addy's needed?  im not sure how this works correct me if im wrong..
> just say we got 10 people with everyones addy's.... do you just basicly pull names with addy's allready on them an send them out people? or do you have to match people up some how? never beem in this just wondering how it works!!! :dunno:
> *


IM STILL 2 SHORT, WHEN I HAVE THEM ALL, ILL DRAW THE MATCHES, I CANNOT DO IT UNTIL I HAVE ALL ADDYS THOUGH....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 05:43 PM~19145025
> *IM STILL 2 SHORT, WHEN I HAVE THEM ALL, ILL DRAW THE MATCHES, I CANNOT DO IT UNTIL I HAVE ALL ADDYS THOUGH....
> *


dont make sense!! we got enough people now to get this shit rollin... if theres only 2 addy's left then pair them 2 up!  there the ones holdin this up!!! not like we got a month to do this... time is short! its your deal bro handle it how you will.. :thumbsup: i would have allready started this shit..they knew you needed there addy's right from the get go.  snooze ya looze!! :biggrin: i myself like early x-mas presents.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 06:03 PM~19145191
> *dont make sense!! we got enough people now to get this shit rollin... if theres only 2 addy's left then pair them 2 up!   there the ones holdin this up!!! not like we got a month to do this... time is short! its your deal bro handle it how you will.. :thumbsup: i would have allready started this shit..they knew you needed there addy's right from the get go.   snooze ya looze!! :biggrin:  i myself like early x-mas presents.. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 Lets get this movin'.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
YEAH YA KNOW THERES ALWAYS GONNA BE SOMEONE TO MESS UP THE ROTATION, IM READY TO SEND MY PACKAGE OUT JUST NEED AN ADDY TO SLAP ON IT.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 23 2010, 06:11 PM~19145250
> *ORALE...
> YEAH YA KNOW THERES ALWAYS GONNA BE SOMEONE TO MESS UP THE ROTATION, IM READY TO SEND MY PACKAGE OUT JUST NEED AN ADDY TO SLAP ON IT.....
> *


i hear that bro i got one for hearse's exchange an i got for dynasty's exchange BOTH ARE READY TO SHIP!!! JUST WAITING ON THE ADDY'S MYSELF!! :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Nov 23 2010, 04:03 PM~19145191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* OK GUYS , WE WILL DO IT WITH 18! * ILL START SENDING ADDYS EITHER TONIGHT OR AFTER WORK TOMORROW......


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 06:31 PM~19145388
> * OK GUYS , WE WILL DO IT WITH 18!  ILL START SENDING ADDYS EITHER TONIGHT OR AFTER WORK TOMORROW......
> *


18 WHAT HAPPEND I THUOGHT WE HAD 22?? I KNOW YOU NEEDED 2 MORE ADDY'S SO 2 PEOPLE MUST HAVE DROPPED OUT!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 06:51 PM~19145532
> *18 WHAT HAPPEND I THUOGHT WE HAD 22?? I KNOW YOU NEEDED 2 MORE ADDY'S SO 2 PEOPLE MUST HAVE DROPPED OUT!!
> *


x2 
thats what I tought we had 22 !!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

only has 18 addresses I'm guessing


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

20 MY BAD....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
FUCK YEAH ITS POPPIN NOW, LETS GET THEM PACKAGES SENT OUT FELLAS.
MERRY CHRISTMAS.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 07:19 PM~19145743
> *20 MY BAD....
> *


must of been hittin that 750ml..gentleman jack again.. :420: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: just dont mess up the numbers on the addy's you send out! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 06:19 PM~19146184
> *must of been hittin that 750ml..gentleman jack again.. :420:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just dont mess up the numbers on the addy's you send out!  :biggrin:
> *


NAH I HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW , NO JACK FOR ME...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 06:42 PM~19146364
> *NAH I HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW , NO JACK FOR ME...
> *


who are the 2 left you need hearse?! you got mine right, i know i was a lil late but IM POSITIVE i got it to you! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 23 2010, 09:35 PM~19146862
> *who are the 2 left you need hearse?! you got mine right, i know i was a lil late but IM POSITIVE i got it to you! :biggrin:
> *


low4oshow & rookiefromicali i think.. :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 07:54 PM~19147096
> *low4oshow & rookiefromicali  i think.. :happysad:
> *


:yessad: moving on without them...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 08:01 PM~19147182
> *:yessad: moving on without them...
> *


  sorry guys but it is what it is i guess?! looks like me and grim made the last cut then! :0


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 08:01 PM~19147182
> *:yessad: moving on without them...
> *


yo bro it be a great idea if you can pair up addy's closest to each other that way shipping isn't so much just my 2 cents


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 23 2010, 08:20 PM~19147415
> *yo bro it be a great idea if you can pair up addy's closest to each other that way shipping isn't so much just my 2 cents
> *


nope , its totally random, then it not like i am pairing up friends and homies just for the hookup. how it comes out of the hat is how it goes, sorry!


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 08:23 PM~19147461
> *nope , its totally random, then it not like i am pairing up friends and homies just for the hookup. how it comes out of the hat is how it goes, sorry!
> *


understood just a little suggestion


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 10:23 PM~19147461
> *nope , its totally random, then it not like i am pairing up friends and homies just for the hookup. how it comes out of the hat is how it goes, sorry!
> *


thats whats up!! thats how it should be. :thumbsup: 
now who did you pair yourself up with... tiz the question.. :roflmao: :roflmao:
im just fuckin with ya ..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 23 2010, 08:20 PM~19147415
> *yo bro it be a great idea if you can pair up addy's closest to each other that way shipping isn't so much just my 2 cents
> *


you got some good ideas homie...but this all boils down to hearse! he's the head muhfucka...let him run his thread...no more tryin to cut builders OFF the list and add to builders ON the list and pairing up addys and all that! hearse has a FULL fuckin plate right now....let him do his thing and this x-mas exchange thing and all 20?? of us will be in good hands and on our way!  merry early x-mas! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 23 2010, 11:23 PM~19148172
> *you got some good ideas homie...but this all boils down to hearse! he's the head muhfucka...let him run his thread...no more tryin to cut builders OFF the list and add to builders ON the list and pairing up addys and all that! hearse has a FULL fuckin plate right now....let him do his thing and this x-mas exchange thing and all 20?? of us will be in good hands and on our way!   merry early x-mas! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :wow: NASTY!!...LOL... :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: GET EM... :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* THAT LEAVES US WITH AFINAL NUMBER OF 20 

*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 11:48 PM~19148462
> * THAT LEAVES US WITH  AFINAL NUMBER OF 20
> 
> 
> *


YOU DID A FINE JOB BRO....THANKS ALOT THIS WILL BE NICE FOR WHEN CHRISTMAS COMES AN TO OPEN SOMETHING UP FROM L.I.L. WILL BE COOL AS SHIT!! :biggrin: YOU MADE THIS HAPEN.. :cheesy: DONT TAKE ANYTHING TO HEART I SAY ON HERE... :wow: IM JUST BUSTIN YOUR NUTZ!! :biggrin: EVER SINCE THE FIRST DEAL I DID WITH YOU ON THE SEMI AN THE LIL SPAT... ITS LIKE A GOAL TO FUCK WITH YA .. hno: BUT ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN..DONT BE GETTIN ALL HOSTILE NOW I KNOW HOW YOU GET.!! PROB.....THREW MY ADDY RIGHT IN THE GARBAGE AFTER THE SHIT IVE BEEN TALKING IN THIS THREAD...LOL... :rofl: YOUR A GOOD DUDE IN MY BOOK I DONT CARE WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT YA!! :thumbsup: HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY BRO!!


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

well give me the addy hearse friday is pay day i wanna get mine done on friday


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* IM HEADED TO BED , I HAVE THE PAIRING UP ALMOST DONE, ILL BE SENDING ADDYS TOMORROW EVENING. THANKS FOR PARTICIPATING IN THIS YEARS EXCHANGE!!! *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 25 2010, 02:00 AM~19159549
> *TTT
> *


  DIDNT GET OFF EARLY ENOUGH TO GET IT DONE TODAY, I WILL BE SENDING THEM FOR SURE TOMORROW, I NEED ABOUT 2 HOURS TO SID AND FOCUS ON GETTING THE CORRECT ADDYS TO THE CORRECT PEOPLE, THAT MEANS DOUBLE AND TRIPLE CHECKING MY WORK.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 04:14 AM~19159644
> *  DIDNT GET OFF EARLY ENOUGH TO GET IT DONE TODAY, I WILL BE SENDING THEM FOR SURE TOMORROW, I NEED ABOUT 2 HOURS TO SID AND FOCUS ON GETTING THE CORRECT ADDYS TO THE CORRECT PEOPLE, THAT MEANS DOUBLE AND TRIPLE CHECKING MY WORK.
> *


how hard is it to pull names out of a hat an send the addy to someone else...lol... :uh: 
need 2 hours to shit down an get the correct addys to the correct people :wow: 
send it my way ill getr done in 20 min tops...lol....
just bustin ya chops ...lets get this show on the road ...its allmost here hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 08:46 AM~19160172
> *how hard is it to pull names out of a hat an send the addy to someone else...lol... :uh:
> need 2 hours to shit down an get the correct addys to the correct people :wow:
> send it my way ill getr done in 20 min tops...lol....
> ...


have a god turkey day everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 06:46 AM~19160172
> *how hard is it to pull names out of a hat an send the addy to someone else...lol... :uh:
> need 2 hours to shit down an get the correct addys to the correct people :wow:
> send it my way ill getr done in 20 min tops...lol....
> ...


:run:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 06:46 AM~19160172
> *how hard is it to pull names out of a hat an send the addy to someone else...lol... :uh:
> need 2 hours to shit down an get the correct addys to the correct people :wow:
> send it my way ill getr done in 20 min tops...lol....
> ...


 :uh: i screwed it up last year a bit, i am making sure everything is flawless this year, addys go out in just a few hours... hno: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 10:11 AM~19160550
> *:uh: i screwed it up last year a bit, i am making sure everything is flawless this year, addys go out in just a few hours... hno: :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you got this bro..i have faith in ya!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

come on hearse?! you posted resin goodies....we need addy's bro! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 11:17 PM~19166214
> *come on hearse?! you posted resin goodies....we need addy's bro! :0
> *


get-em hock.... :cheesy: :biggrin: get -em like ya got road dog..lol... let -em have it !! :rant: :drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 09:21 PM~19166244
> *get-em hock.... :cheesy:  :biggrin: get -em like ya got road dog..lol... let -em have it !! :rant:  :drama:
> *


nah, i aint startin no drama, just a lil fire uder his ass! i know he's ready, i just dont want any one to jump off like "what the fuck!  " b.s. you know?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 11:31 PM~19166305
> *nah, i aint startin no drama, just a lil fire uder his ass! i know he's ready, i just dont want any one to jump off like "what the fuck!  " b.s. you know?!
> *


YEAH I HERE YA..  WE SHOULD GET THEM TONIGHT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the first 10 are sent , ill send the other half in just a bit...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 12:07 AM~19166623
> *the first 10 are sent , ill send the other half in just a bit...
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 11:27 PM~19167203
> *:0  :dunno:
> *


eh forums went off line... its almost 5 am here....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ALL ADDYS HAVE BEEN SENT! DOUBLE AND TRIPLE CHECKED FOR ACCURACY, AND I WAS SOBER TO BOOT! MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES, GLAD I COULD DO THIS FOR YOU AGAIN THIS YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 06:06 AM~19167570
> *ALL ADDYS HAVE BEEN SENT! DOUBLE AND TRIPLE CHECKED FOR ACCURACY, AND I WAS SOBER TO BOOT! MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES, GLAD I COULD DO THIS FOR YOU AGAIN THIS YEAR! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

got my addi will take a pic of the good before they get packed up


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..wish i could do that. i can take a pic of the kit maybe..but dude..hes gonna know otherwise. Shit! lol :biggrin: i got a good one btw! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

just picked up a kit and a set of nice paint brushes today... will be in the mail tues :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 27 2010, 11:05 PM~19178777
> *just picked up a kit and a set of nice paint brushes today... will be in the mail tues  :biggrin:
> *


SSHHHH.......  SILENCE..... :nono:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 27 2010, 09:13 PM~19178843
> *SSHHHH.......  SILENCE..... :nono:
> *


 :uh: NATE!!! you dropped the hush hush ball!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Its not goin to either one of ya'll :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 27 2010, 09:05 PM~19178777
> *just picked up a kit and a set of nice paint brushes today... will be in the mail tues  :biggrin:
> *


PICS!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Did I miss out this year?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Nov 27 2010, 10:09 PM~19179384
> *Did I miss out this year?
> *


YEP ITS TOO LATE, SORRY BRO!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 28 2010, 12:24 AM~19179544
> *YEP ITS TOO LATE, SORRY BRO!
> *


It's all good. Hope ya all get some good stuff. I'll be watching Christmas morning.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 27 2010, 11:08 PM~19179368
> *PICS!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so do we gift wrap this sucker inside the box were sending it in or???

and when do we open it? i have a tendency to peek and just open the fuckin thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 28 2010, 09:22 AM~19181646
> *so do we gift wrap this sucker inside the box were sending it in or???
> 
> and when do we open it?  i have a tendency to peek and just open the fuckin thing. :biggrin:
> *


wrap not required, not SUPPOSED to open tl xmas morning, but i know you guys have a tendency to look anyways.....


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

ill be buying my gift exchange and mailing out on this coming friday or saturday dec.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 10:07 PM~19148711
> *YOU DID A FINE JOB BRO....THANKS ALOT THIS WILL BE NICE FOR WHEN CHRISTMAS COMES AN TO OPEN SOMETHING UP FROM L.I.L. WILL  BE COOL AS SHIT!!  :biggrin: YOU MADE THIS HAPEN.. :cheesy: DONT TAKE ANYTHING TO HEART I SAY ON HERE... :wow: IM JUST BUSTIN YOUR NUTZ!! :biggrin: EVER SINCE THE FIRST DEAL I DID WITH YOU  ON THE SEMI AN THE LIL SPAT... ITS LIKE A GOAL TO FUCK WITH YA .. hno:  BUT ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN..DONT BE GETTIN ALL HOSTILE NOW I KNOW HOW YOU GET.!!      PROB.....THREW MY ADDY RIGHT IN THE GARBAGE AFTER THE SHIT IVE BEEN TALKING IN THIS THREAD...LOL... :rofl:  YOUR A GOOD DUDE IN MY BOOK I DONT CARE WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT YA!! :thumbsup: HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY BRO!!
> *


Fuck that,, you dont have to walk on your tippy toes for this Jackwagon.
Rev's ass should be blacker than motor oil because we have to light so many fire's under it!
And who better to bust his cashew's than his own buddy's? 
It will keep him in line! It looks like he's pulling this one off ? and everybody is going 
to be happy.. If and when that happens? Congratulations will be in order for our 
wayward friend! Keep up the positive work Rev! may all of us be right hear?
doing this all over again next year..In good health! (thats one of the things on my wish list)...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got my goodies for the exchange this weekend, should ship out this week!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

im gettin my gift this week to ship out...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i bought a kit for it. gonna gather a few goodies to throw in the package... this week itll be on its way forsure


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got mine ready to go out in the next day or two. Plus a lil xtra from the HacK ShacK added in there for good measure :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Shippin out in the morn,with confirmation #


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 17 2010, 05:01 PM~19094806
> *Ok fellas , I'm going to keep this short and sweet . This has been good times in past years , I like to see builders stoked to celebrate the holidays here.  I'm on my phone so I won go in to detail , but I'll update the topic when I get home with further details .
> Gift should be 10-15 dollars at least  , don't send a pack of exacto blades am that be it .
> 
> ...


ORALE...
PACKAGE HAS BEEN SENT.
     
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Sent mine today.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Sent mine today! should be there in 2-3 days! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Ok I aunt mine out dismornin and fat boy got the confirmation # 

Ok this year hasn't been good to me,so my usual gift isn't 
Large ,I hope the ******* who gets it will win an award ,wit 
Them


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Mine went out today


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Also Sent mine out today! should be there in 2-3 days! With Delivery Comf..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fuck..

mines goin out tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine is goin out tomorrow....


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

mine is going out friday or saturday


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 30 2010, 11:30 PM~19205992
> *mine is going out friday or saturday
> *


Same here.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is goin out next week. I know, nothin like waitin til the last minute. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 10:09 PM~19206380
> *Mine is goin out next week. I know, nothin like waitin til the last minute. :biggrin:
> *


:squint:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 30 2010, 09:57 PM~19206237
> *Same here.
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

mine went out today w/ confirm #s


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Expected Delivery Date: December 2, 2010
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got mine today..waiting a few days before i get to it...maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

i hate to inform the board i just lost my job due to a stupid accident but never fear i have something that i was gonna save for me but ill send that out tomarrow


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 2 2010, 04:27 PM~19220787
> *i hate to inform the board i just lost my job due to a stupid accident but never fear i have something that i was gonna save for me but ill send that out tomarrow
> *


Hate to here you lost your job. Especially at this time of year. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 2 2010, 02:34 PM~19220830
> *Hate to here you lost your job. Especially at this time of year. Hope everything works out for you.
> *


yep i was gonna buy kids things for christmas but then again they dont understand what christmas is about or gifts my oldest is 2 years old and the youngest is 2 months old the only this they know what to do at this age is whine or run and play but ill buy them what i can


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

man xmas has reached the final destination


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 2 2010, 05:42 PM~19220888
> *yep i was gonna buy kids things for christmas but then again they dont understand what christmas is about or gifts my oldest is 2 years old and the youngest is 2 months old the only this they know what to do at this age is whine or run and play but ill buy them what i can
> *



that fukin suks ,i kno the feelin .merryxmas homie ,hope u get finantial stability wit out the labor ,for a gift ,cause thats what im hopeing to get anytime of the year :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 2 2010, 04:48 PM~19221728
> *that fukin suks ,i kno the feelin .merryxmas homie ,hope u get finantial stability wit out the labor ,for a gift ,cause thats what im hopeing to get anytime of the year  :biggrin:
> *


  

yep it sucks bro and all for a stupid accident


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 2 2010, 08:00 PM~19221811
> *
> 
> yep it sucks bro and all for a stupid accident
> *



i kno how bad it can be im a michanic ,and i have seen folks litterly mess up sumones car and costly homie and they keep there job,take 2 hour breaks ,talk rude to customers,u name it and they keep there jobs ,and i get fired for whippin there ass ,aint that sum shit ,


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 2 2010, 05:42 PM~19222127
> *i kno how bad it can be im a michanic ,and i have seen folks litterly mess up sumones car and costly homie and they keep there job,take 2 hour breaks ,talk rude to customers,u name it and they keep there jobs ,and i get fired for whippin there ass ,aint that sum shit ,
> *


it sure is


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

got mine this morning... Doubt i can hold off til the 25... May have to pretend im jewish and open it early


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shipped mine today with conf #. So let me get this straight, no posting pics of what we're sending this year??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got mine today and also got mine shipped off today.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Got mine today :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 02:19 PM~19229869
> *Shipped mine today with conf #. So let me get this straight,   no posting pics of what we're sending this year??
> *


you should, but thers afew secretive asshats that dont want to share... :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 3 2010, 08:54 PM~19231848
> *you should, but thers afew secretive asshats that dont want to  share... :cheesy:
> *


what you jump on for 5 min post an get back off...reply to my pm's.... :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 3 2010, 07:01 PM~19231906
> *what you jump on for 5 min post an get back off...reply to my pm's.... :angry:
> *


i did .... like AOL says, ''youve got mail'' :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 3 2010, 07:01 PM~19231906
> *what you jump on for 5 min post an get back off...reply to my pm's.... :angry:
> *


and now you jump off, reply to me dammit!  :angry: :happysad: :uh: 


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Dec 3 2010, 05:19 PM~19229869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I gots no secrets, so here's what I sent. Wish it coulda been more.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 07:35 PM~19232124
> *Well I gots no secrets, so here's what I sent. Wish it coulda been more.
> 
> 
> ...


IM SURE WHOEVER GETS THAT WILL BE MOST PLEASED, GOOD JOB HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 3 2010, 09:43 PM~19232162
> *IM SURE WHOEVER GETS THAT WILL BE MOST PLEASED, GOOD JOB HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


hope its me cause i just sold that exact kit... :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 3 2010, 07:49 PM~19232193
> *hope its me cause i just sold that exact kit... :happysad:
> *


:no:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 3 2010, 10:49 PM~19232193
> *hope its me cause i just sold that exact kit... :happysad:
> *


I know for a fact it's not you Jeral.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 09:54 PM~19232234
> *I know for a fact it's not you Jeral.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I didnt get a chance to see what I had shipped out, but somebody is getting a 66 Impala, a set of 1109's, a set of pumps, and a set of batteries...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2010, 11:21 PM~19232457
> *I didnt get a chance to see what I had shipped out, but somebody is getting a 66 Impala, a set of 1109's, a set of pumps, and a set of batteries...
> *


 :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

no pics but sent a 69 Camaro vert, a set of paint brushes and a box of #11 blades and a little gag gift too...(but reusable 1:32 wheels in it) Which it could have been more!



And I got a Boyd's Hauler and a Ram VTS from BigBear. Thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 3 2010, 07:42 PM~19232642
> *no pics but sent a 69 Camaro vert, a set of paint brushes and a box of #11 blades and a little gag gift too...(but reusable 1:32 wheels in it) Which it could have been more!
> And I got a Boyd's Hauler and a Ram VTS from BigBear. Thanks bro!
> *


Hey, you opened yours already???


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Its all good.... I opened mine too.... 
Got a 40 Ford Delivery and a Donk Grand Natty kit and a couple bags of pearls(?) 
from ( I hope I got the name right, since I threw the cardboard box away) Manuel Hernandez...or was it Fernandez... forgive me, Im drinkin rum and eggnog and a little tipsy awready.... Thanks again...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2010, 10:57 PM~19232768
> *Hey, you opened yours already???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


:0 :wow: you guys are gettin all hooked up...cant wait for mine to get here.. :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 12:06 AM~19232861
> *:0  :wow:  you guys are gettin all hooked up...cant wait for mine to get here.. :happysad:
> *


X100


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2010, 09:57 PM~19232768
> *Hey, you opened yours already???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell yea... plastic is like crack, I can't get enough, so couldn't wait to get in it. :biggrin: 

"Hi my name is Nate and like most of you, I'm addicted to PLASTIC!" :420:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

PLASTIHOLICS ANONYMOUS meeting tomorrow night at 9. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi my name is James.... and something is very wrong with me... I cant seem to stop opening kits and starting new projects....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

J...........Slowly put down the plastic and step away from the kit. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 08:12 PM~19232937
> *J...........Slowly put down the plastic and step away from the kit. LOL
> *


So many to choose from though... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A big package just sitting at home staring at me under the tree just wasnt cuttin it for my curiosity....So out came an exacto and the opening began... and about a couple seconds later I find this....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Renato... or DrNitrus...your a real hookup! Guys i got a 94 impy 2n1, a 300C (newer one), 1302's and 1109's, plus paint.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 10:09 PM~19232897
> *PLASTIHOLICS ANONYMOUS meeting tomorrow night at 9. :biggrin:
> *


I go the 2nd Monday of every month to my PA meetings!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

IS LIKE A MODEL BUILDERS HANNAKUH, WHAT LIKE 23 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS? :roflmao: : :thumbsup:


I ALSO DREW 5 MORE NUMBERS, THOSE RANDOM 5 WILL BE GETTING A SPECIAL GIFT FROM SANDY CLAWS HIMSELF FROM HEARSES HOUSE OF RESIN.... :0 :biggrin: * MERRY EARLY CHRISTMAS FELLAS! *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 3 2010, 11:24 PM~19233055
> *IS LIKE A MODEL BUILDERS HANNAKUH, WHAT LIKE 23 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS? :roflmao: : :thumbsup:
> I ALSO DREW 5 MORE NUMBERS, THOSE RANDOM 5 WILL BE GETTING A SPECIAL GIFT FROM SANDY CLAWS HIMSELF FROM HEARSES HOUSE OF RESIN.... :0  :biggrin:   MERRY EARLY CHRISTMAS FELLAS!
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 :0 

thanks again Hearse for puttin this lil thing on. and Merry Xmas from me & the HacK ShacK guys!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2010, 09:27 PM~19233095
> *:0  :0
> 
> thanks again Hearse for puttin this lil thing on.  and Merry Xmas from me & the HacK ShacK guys!
> *


:h5:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2010, 11:21 PM~19233033
> *Renato...  or DrNitrus...your a real hookup!  Guys i got a 94 impy 2n1, a 300C (newer one), 1302's and 1109's, plus paint.
> *


Sweet man!! Hope u like it! Happy holidays! Enjoy the goods!

Happy holidays homies!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

got mine together hope it is good enought for who ever gets it,will post pics later. it consists of some building supplies, wires, hoses,hardlines, mini cloths hangers for clamps, superglue, what i use for speakers about a 10 or 12 inch subs, diodes for fuel filter, etc.hope its good enough with out a kit.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Look at all of you, just like some little kids, can't wait til christmes... :nosad:  


















HAHA I woulda did the same thang!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i dropped everything i did at the door to find somethin to open it with. what tree? xmas? ok RIPPP... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2010, 02:38 PM~19237661
> *i dropped everything i did at the door to find somethin to open it with.  what tree?  xmas?  ok  RIPPP... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 3 2010, 11:06 PM~19232861
> *:0  :wow:  you guys are gettin all hooked up...cant wait for mine to get here.. :happysad:
> *


X1000000


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

who all has gotten there gift already


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 5 2010, 12:30 AM~19241467
> *who all has gotten there gift already
> *


I got mine the other day.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 4 2010, 09:30 PM~19241467
> *who all has gotten there gift already
> *


 :wave: TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2010, 09:21 PM~19233032
> *A big package just sitting at home staring at me under the tree just wasnt cuttin it for my curiosity....So out came an exacto and the opening began... and about a couple seconds later I find this....
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad your happy with what I sent ,I was just going to send the kits but thought they wouldn't be enough and since I had some extra pearl I thought I'd add some.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 4 2010, 11:30 PM~19241467
> *who all has gotten there gift already
> *


 :nosad:

j/k I got mine AND I OPENED IT HAHAHA


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got mine, but UNLIKE slammed....imma wait til xmas!! :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 07:12 PM~19247707
> *got mine, but UNLIKE slammed....imma wait til xmas!! :uh:
> *


i havent got mines but when i do... imma wait to open it also


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 06:12 PM~19247707
> *got mine, but UNLIKE slammed....imma wait til xmas!! :uh:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I have not got mine


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 6 2010, 12:18 AM~19249569
> *Well I have not  got mine
> *


might be in the mail tomorrow... :cheesy: 
i didnt get mine either 
i think hearse fuckin jipped us an we both got his addy's to send shit too.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im trying to find out if my buddy got his ,and no word yet it was deliverd last week


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 12:20 AM~19249589
> *might be in the mail tomorrow... :cheesy:
> i didnt get mine either
> i think hearse fuckin jipped us an we both got his addy's to send shit too.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Your item was delivered at 1:40 pm on December 02, 2010 in DENTON, TX 76205. 


this is worring me so


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 5 2010, 10:46 PM~19249875
> *Your item was delivered at 1:40 pm on December 02, 2010 in DENTON, TX 76205.
> this is worring me so
> *



i know who's is this... he hasnt posted in THIS thread tho...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 6 2010, 07:44 AM~19251099
> *i know who's is this... he hasnt posted in THIS thread tho...
> *


OFDatTX??


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 10:18 AM~19251585
> *OFDatTX??
> *


:nono: my zip is 75702 Tyler tx


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I think is my homie dig might be wrong though


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 6 2010, 09:00 AM~19251828
> *I think is my homie dig might be wrong though
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i just sent mines this mourning prioty mail itll be there by thursday :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 07:12 PM~19247707
> *got mine, but UNLIKE slammed....imma wait til xmas!! :uh:
> *


me? if ya only knew what was in that box... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

How many people so far got their present


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I sent mine out Thursday. Haven't received tho.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine was sent out last week, got mine last Thursday...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:nosad: :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got mine last week.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

:nosad: :dunno: But i got the feeling it's coming this week.. :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I know my buddy got his but i havent received anything just yet...its all good though!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Ok errthing kosher . Now wea my gift lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sorry, I'm slacking over here! sending mine out tomorrow!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

got myn dont kno when i got it but it is here and heavy wtf :wow:  i wanna openit


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Mine went out today! sorry it took so long to get it out, spent all my loot on the gift! hope my partner enjoys it.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Got mine Today :biggrin: but gonna wait till X-Mas to open it, can't wait.  hno: hno: hno: I'll post pics when i Do open it. Thanx Christmas Buddy


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Got mine today , I couldn't wait and opened it I got a 61 impala convertible and a dice shifter and some kustom dice. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got mine today


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 9 2010, 06:17 PM~19285241
> *Got mine today
> *


RCA Box???


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i sent mine last friday, and i have mine too!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 9 2010, 03:30 PM~19285375
> *RCA Box???
> *


I guess I know what I got :biggrin: 

Thanks bro!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 8 2010, 04:41 PM~19275509
> *got myn dont kno when i got it but it is here and heavy wtf  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :wow:   i wanna openit
> *


ORALE...
MINE IS STILL MIA.....
     
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 
ITS GONNA BE TOUGH WAITIN TILL CTRISTMAS TO OPEN IT.....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 9 2010, 11:39 PM~19288183
> *I guess I know what I got  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks bro!!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 07:35 PM~19232124
> *Well I gots no secrets, so here's what I sent. Wish it coulda been more.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Dec 8 2010, 09:00 PM~19278557
> *Got mine Today  :biggrin:  but gonna wait till X-Mas to open it, can't wait.    hno:  hno:  hno:  I'll post pics when i Do open it. Thanx Christmas Buddy
> *



Hope u like your gift... Wish i couldve sent u more! Merry X-mas to you & your family. God Bless


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

A Package went out today with a confirmation number :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

My gift came in today, thanks Jeral. I'll wait til Christmas to open it.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Dec 10 2010, 01:38 PM~19293905
> *A Package went out today with a confirmation number  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro I recieved your package today and let me say that it was a total shock to have received the items you sent you really didnt have to do all that.. I was totally confused of what was going on then when I realized what was going on I looked at my wife and said not only did I get my exchange gift but this total stranger to us also sent gifts for our kids... I was already getting all :tears: the gifts you sent touched our hearts especially in a moment like this because I lost my job and I was going to buy my kids and wife gifts for Christmas and I know that my daughter will like hers as well my son.. and with all honesty bro me and the wife cant thank you enough for what you have done you didnt have to go out on a limb like that but you just made this holiday happy for me and my wife and kids and I wish i could send something in return but im totally broke... so thanks again brother you didnt have to do all of this also before I stop talking the wife wishes to say something...happy holidays and god bless you and your family

To mr sneekyg909... just wanted to thank u very much for the gifts for da babies..thank u very much...Just remember one thing god always sees everything and hes gonna give u lots and lots more...have a merry christmas with ur fam!!! God bless u..and thanks agian u made lots of happy faces in to my kids my lil one is to small to know but my 2 year old got so happy..and thats somthing my husband and i will never forget THanks


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 15 2010, 01:34 AM~19330352
> *hey bro I recieved your package today and let me say that it was a total shock to have received the items you sent you really didnt have to do all that.. I was totally confused of what was going on then when I realized what was going on I looked at my wife and said not only did I get my exchange gift but this total stranger to us also sent gifts for our kids... I was already getting all :tears: the gifts you sent touched our hearts especially in a moment like this because I lost my job and I was going to buy my kids and wife gifts for Christmas and I know that my daughter will like hers as well my son.. and with all honesty bro me and the wife cant thank you enough for what you have done you didnt have to go out on a limb like that but you just made this holiday happy for me and my wife and kids and I wish i could send something in return but im totally broke... so thanks again brother you didnt have to do all of this also before I stop talking the wife wishes to say something...happy holidays and god bless you and your family
> 
> To mr sneekyg909... just wanted to thank u very much for the gifts for da babies..thank u very much...Just remember one thing god always sees everything and hes gonna give u lots and lots more...have a merry christmas with ur fam!!!  God bless u..and thanks agian u made lots of happy faces in to my kids my lil one is to small to know but my 2 year old got so happy..and thats  somthing my husband and i will never forget THanks
> *




THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT RIGHT THERE!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 14 2010, 11:34 PM~19330352
> *hey bro I recieved your package today and let me say that it was a total shock to have received the items you sent you really didnt have to do all that.. I was totally confused of what was going on then when I realized what was going on I looked at my wife and said not only did I get my exchange gift but this total stranger to us also sent gifts for our kids... I was already getting all :tears: the gifts you sent touched our hearts especially in a moment like this because I lost my job and I was going to buy my kids and wife gifts for Christmas and I know that my daughter will like hers as well my son.. and with all honesty bro me and the wife cant thank you enough for what you have done you didnt have to go out on a limb like that but you just made this holiday happy for me and my wife and kids and I wish i could send something in return but im totally broke... so thanks again brother you didnt have to do all of this also before I stop talking the wife wishes to say something...happy holidays and god bless you and your family
> 
> To mr sneekyg909... just wanted to thank u very much for the gifts for da babies..thank u very much...Just remember one thing god always sees everything and hes gonna give u lots and lots more...have a merry christmas with ur fam!!!  God bless u..and thanks agian u made lots of happy faces in to my kids my lil one is to small to know but my 2 year old got so happy..and thats  somthing my husband and i will never forget THanks
> *


That's what's up right there homies , the spirit of the holidays hard at work . Sneakyg, that was real good of you homie ..... God bless....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 15 2010, 08:16 AM~19331965
> *That's what's up right there homies , the spirit of the holidays hard at work . Sneakyg, that was real good of you homie ..... God bless....*



*X2!!!!*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 15 2010, 01:34 AM~19330352
> *hey bro I recieved your package today and let me say that it was a total shock to have received the items you sent you really didnt have to do all that.. I was totally confused of what was going on then when I realized what was going on I looked at my wife and said not only did I get my exchange gift but this total stranger to us also sent gifts for our kids... I was already getting all :tears: the gifts you sent touched our hearts especially in a moment like this because I lost my job and I was going to buy my kids and wife gifts for Christmas and I know that my daughter will like hers as well my son.. and with all honesty bro me and the wife cant thank you enough for what you have done you didnt have to go out on a limb like that but you just made this holiday happy for me and my wife and kids and I wish i could send something in return but im totally broke... so thanks again brother you didnt have to do all of this also before I stop talking the wife wishes to say something...happy holidays and god bless you and your family
> 
> To mr sneekyg909... just wanted to thank u very much for the gifts for da babies..thank u very much...Just remember one thing god always sees everything and hes gonna give u lots and lots more...have a merry christmas with ur fam!!!  God bless u..and thanks agian u made lots of happy faces in to my kids my lil one is to small to know but my 2 year old got so happy..and thats  somthing my husband and i will never forget THanks
> *


 WOW...THATS REALLY GREAT!! THAT WAS REALLY NICE OF YOU SNEAKYG909..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2010, 12:05 PM~19332818
> *X2!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 14 2010, 10:34 PM~19330352
> *hey bro I recieved your package today and let me say that it was a total shock to have received the items you sent you really didnt have to do all that.. I was totally confused of what was going on then when I realized what was going on I looked at my wife and said not only did I get my exchange gift but this total stranger to us also sent gifts for our kids... I was already getting all :tears: the gifts you sent touched our hearts especially in a moment like this because I lost my job and I was going to buy my kids and wife gifts for Christmas and I know that my daughter will like hers as well my son.. and with all honesty bro me and the wife cant thank you enough for what you have done you didnt have to go out on a limb like that but you just made this holiday happy for me and my wife and kids and I wish i could send something in return but im totally broke... so thanks again brother you didnt have to do all of this also before I stop talking the wife wishes to say something...happy holidays and god bless you and your family
> 
> To mr sneekyg909... just wanted to thank u very much for the gifts for da babies..thank u very much...Just remember one thing god always sees everything and hes gonna give u lots and lots more...have a merry christmas with ur fam!!!  God bless u..and thanks agian u made lots of happy faces in to my kids my lil one is to small to know but my 2 year old got so happy..and thats  somthing my husband and i will never forget THanks
> *


You are very welcome homie  We're Glad you liked them...
MERRY CHRISTMAS and A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

man the christmas spirit is a floating around really good in here.
by the way tyler texas you should have your detail kit next week just in time for christmas. As far as i know itll be at the family dollar store. I googled it lol
MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Dec 15 2010, 02:21 PM~19333787
> *man the christmas spirit is a floating around really good in here.
> by the way tyler texas you should have your detail kit next week just in time for christmas. As far as i know itll be at the family dollar store.  I googled it lol
> MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone.
> *


cool thanks 
DOLLAR STORE WHAT U MEAN?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

i googled it and it came up around some dollar store is there one around you or was there one
@#*& now its not letting me find your address
hope it gets to you


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah like 3 blocks down. Pm me the addy u sent it to


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 14 2010, 10:34 PM~19330352
> *hey bro I recieved your package today and let me say that it was a total shock to have received the items you sent you really didnt have to do all that.. I was totally confused of what was going on then when I realized what was going on I looked at my wife and said not only did I get my exchange gift but this total stranger to us also sent gifts for our kids... I was already getting all :tears: the gifts you sent touched our hearts especially in a moment like this because I lost my job and I was going to buy my kids and wife gifts for Christmas and I know that my daughter will like hers as well my son.. and with all honesty bro me and the wife cant thank you enough for what you have done you didnt have to go out on a limb like that but you just made this holiday happy for me and my wife and kids and I wish i could send something in return but im totally broke... so thanks again brother you didnt have to do all of this also before I stop talking the wife wishes to say something...happy holidays and god bless you and your family
> 
> To mr sneekyg909... just wanted to thank u very much for the gifts for da babies..thank u very much...Just remember one thing god always sees everything and hes gonna give u lots and lots more...have a merry christmas with ur fam!!!  God bless u..and thanks agian u made lots of happy faces in to my kids my lil one is to small to know but my 2 year old got so happy..and thats  somthing my husband and i will never forget THanks
> *



This is what is all about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Dec 15 2010, 12:20 PM~19333783
> *You are very welcome homie    We're Glad you liked them...
> MERRY CHRISTMAS and A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> *


thanks again bro I thank god that u were able to make christmas possible for my kids thanks for the gifts although my wife got ahead of her self and opened the baby gift the small one with a sweater and sweat pants in it. once again thanks bro bless your corazon and hopefully u and your family have a merry christmas and happy new year...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hno: ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS TIL CHRISTMAS , LETS GET A LIST GOING OF WHO GOT THEIR GIFTS ALREADY!   

1.
2.
3.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 17 2010, 08:37 PM~19356920
> *hno: ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS TIL CHRISTMAS , LETS GET A LIST GOING OF WHO GOT THEIR GIFTS ALREADY!
> 
> 1.
> ...


:wave:

oh and mine was sent out today recipient should receive on monday no later then tuesday package was sent priority mail 2 day service with confirmation # and insurance as well


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 17 2010, 10:37 PM~19356920
> *hno: ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS TIL CHRISTMAS , LETS GET A LIST GOING OF WHO GOT THEIR GIFTS ALREADY!
> 
> 1.got mine! 716 layin low thank you very much!
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I DON'T KNOW HOW TO ADD MY NAME TO THE LIST ^^^,BUT I GOT MINE :wave: THANK YOU TO THE HOMIE IN SAN DIEGO :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 17 2010, 08:37 PM~19356920
> *hno: ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS TIL CHRISTMAS , LETS GET A LIST GOING OF WHO GOT THEIR GIFTS ALREADY!
> 
> 1. 716 Layin Low
> ...


  
cut & paste & keep it goin guys


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
.
.
.
.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
.
.
.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

my daughter got ahead of her self she couldnt wait to open it






sneakyg909 thanks bro my daughter loves the gift


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW...THAT WAS REALLY KOOL OF YOU :thumbsup: THANKS FOR SHARING THAT WITH US  MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 14 2010, 10:34 PM~19330352
> *hey bro I recieved your package today and let me say that it was a total shock to have received the items you sent you really didnt have to do all that.. I was totally confused of what was going on then when I realized what was going on I looked at my wife and said not only did I get my exchange gift but this total stranger to us also sent gifts for our kids... I was already getting all :tears: the gifts you sent touched our hearts especially in a moment like this because I lost my job and I was going to buy my kids and wife gifts for Christmas and I know that my daughter will like hers as well my son.. and with all honesty bro me and the wife cant thank you enough for what you have done you didnt have to go out on a limb like that but you just made this holiday happy for me and my wife and kids and I wish i could send something in return but im totally broke... so thanks again brother you didnt have to do all of this also before I stop talking the wife wishes to say something...happy holidays and god bless you and your family
> 
> To mr sneekyg909... just wanted to thank u very much for the gifts for da babies..thank u very much...Just remember one thing god always sees everything and hes gonna give u lots and lots more...have a merry christmas with ur fam!!!  God bless u..and thanks agian u made lots of happy faces in to my kids my lil one is to small to know but my 2 year old got so happy..and thats  somthing my husband and i will never forget THanks
> *



Dam Cesar, this was beautiful of you brother... God bless you and yours man, this is what its all about...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 18 2010, 03:14 PM~19362032
> *my daughter got ahead of her self she couldnt wait to open it
> 
> 
> ...


thats the best... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 07:06 AM~19366259
> *1. 716 Layin Low
> 2. sneekyg909
> 3. slammdsomona
> ...


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry
10.1942aerosedan


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats half... :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry
10.1942aerosedan
11.DIG


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
NO PACKAGE YET :uh: :uh: :uh: 
MAYBE I WAS NAUGHTY THIS YEAR :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry
10.1942aerosedan
11.DIG
12.DrNitrus


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry
10.1942aerosedan
11.DIG
12.DrNitrus
13.Mademan


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 20 2010, 06:13 PM~19378432
> *ORALE...
> NO PACKAGE YET  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> MAYBE I WAS NAUGHTY THIS YEAR :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:naughty: :boink:
























no ****


























http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetW...LabelInquiry.do

tracking # 0310 0480 0001 5191 3231


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 20 2010, 08:13 PM~19378432
> *ORALE...
> NO PACKAGE YET  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> MAYBE I WAS NAUGHTY THIS YEAR :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


me to lol


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 20 2010, 06:13 PM~19378432
> *ORALE...
> NO PACKAGE YET  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> MAYBE I WAS NAUGHTY THIS YEAR :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


not even coal yet :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Dec 21 2010, 01:32 PM~19384921
> *not even coal yet :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry
10.1942aerosedan
11.DIG
12.DrNitrus
13.Mademan
14.bigbearlocos


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

14 have got their gifts this year so far , is there anybody who hasn't even sent their gift out yet? We only have a couple more days until festivus , what it do fellas ?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 22 2010, 09:50 AM~19392854
> *14 have got their gifts this year so far , is there anybody who hasn't even sent their gift out yet? We only have a couple more days until festivus , what it do fellas ?
> *



oh, just saw 86pinkregal isn't up there, but he confirmed w/ me in a PM last week sometime. so that's like 5 left.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry
10.1942aerosedan
11.DIG
12.DrNitrus
13.Mademan
14.bigbearlocos
15. 06150xlt ( got one and sent one)


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Dec 21 2010, 11:32 AM~19384921
> *not even coal yet :biggrin:
> *


got mine today looks like it is not coal :biggrin: 
came from scale dreams thought i was exchanging with OFDatTX 
will show pics christmas of what i got.
 Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry
10.1942aerosedan
11.DIG
12.DrNitrus
13.Mademan
14.bigbearlocos
15. 06150xlt ( got one and sent one)
16.Sweetdreamer(got & sent)


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Dec 22 2010, 11:39 AM~19393990
> *
> came from scale dreams thought i was exchanging with OFDatTX
> 
> *


who you send to isnt the same as who you get from... all totally random....


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 22 2010, 09:28 PM~19398432
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 22 2010, 07:21 PM~19396865
> *who you send to isnt the same as who you get from... all totally random....
> *


He got me but I got some one else 

I have not got anything yet but I bet it will be Here


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 22 2010, 08:29 PM~19398450
> *
> *


:boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 22 2010, 10:19 PM~19398875
> *:boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 22 2010, 09:19 PM~19398880
> *:wow:
> *


:boink:

arent you feeling the christmas spirit


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 22 2010, 10:21 PM~19398896
> *:boink:
> 
> arent you feeling the christmas spirit
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Dec 22 2010, 11:42 AM~19394008
> *1. 716 Layin Low
> 2. sneekyg909
> 3. slammdsomona
> ...


ORALE.....
THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HAVENT OPENED YET BUT ANXIOUS TO...
I ALSO KNOW FOR SURE THAT HOMIE DADE COUNTY GOT HIS FROM ME A WHILE AGO SO I ADDED HIM TO THE LIST.....


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 22 2010, 10:10 PM~19399319
> *ORALE.....
> THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAVENT OPENED YET BUT ANXIOUS TO...
> ...


orale carnal your gonna like it brother shit i wanted to keep it but since i lost my job it was just easier for me to send you that one hope you like it bro.....



ps

ya merro te ibas cortar las venas


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 22 2010, 10:10 PM~19399319
> *ORALE.....
> THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAVENT OPENED YET BUT ANXIOUS TO...
> ...


oh and never mind the huggies box i had just bought diapers for my son :happysad:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

1. 716 Layin Low
2. sneekyg909
3. slammdsomona
4. ROAD_DOG
5. BiggC
6. grimreaper69
7. CHR1S619
8. darkside customs
9. hockenberry
10.1942aerosedan
11.DIG
12.DrNitrus
13.Mademan
14.bigbearlocos
15. 06150xlt ( got one and sent one)
16.Sweetdreamer(got & sent)
17.DOPE-SCALEMODELS (GOT MINE TODAY)
18.DADE COUNTY
19.OFDatTX 

I got mine thanks sweetdreamer got a lot goddies in there 
i appreciate it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats 19 out of 20, just one more to go ! :cheesy: 

glad i could do this again for you fellas, have a safe and happy holidays....!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 23 2010, 05:09 PM~19404585
> *thats 19 out of 20, just one more to go ! :cheesy:
> 
> glad i could do this again for you fellas, have a safe and happy holidays....!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You to bro. Thanks For putting this exchange for us.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 23 2010, 02:36 PM~19404714
> *You to bro. Thanks For putting this exchange for us.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

no problem OFdatTX hope everything comes in handy

and again thank you rev for putting this on MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Dec 23 2010, 05:13 PM~19405328
> *no problem OFdatTX hope everything comes in handy
> 
> and again thank you rev for putting this on MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


X2 thanks hearse for steppin up for us this year! HAVE A GOOD X-MAS TO ALL THE LIL FAM!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Dec 23 2010, 09:05 PM~19406956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 now this is a pic i would blow up to 3 feet by 4 feet and hang up!! :0


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


thanks sneekyg909 awesome kit cant wait to get started on it


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
MERRY CHRISTMAS VATOS.....
THANKS GO OUT TO RAMON AKA ROAD DOG FOR THE PETERBILT    
I ALSO GOT SOME OTHER KITS FROM MY KIDS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
STAY SAFE OUT THERE HOMIES, I HEAR SOME STATES HAVE SOME TERRIBLE WEATHER.....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Jeral, Now I don't need to buy one.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 25 2010, 12:29 PM~19417651
> *Thanks Jeral, Now I don't need to buy one.
> 
> 
> ...


no prob....bro i got part 2 of your gift for ya too but i lost your addy....  pm me that an it will be on its way monday!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 25 2010, 10:10 AM~19417555
> *ORALE...
> MERRY CHRISTMAS VATOS.....
> THANKS GO OUT TO RAMON AKA ROAD DOG FOR THE PETERBILT
> ...


i would be more than happy to remove that caddy kit from your possession :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 25 2010, 01:33 PM~19417665
> *no prob....bro i got part 2 of your gift for ya too but i lost your addy....   pm me that an it will be on its way monday!! :cheesy:
> *


DAMN bro, how old are you?? Sure you haven't lost your mind too?? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

HUGE thanks to my partner BiggC!homie hooked it up with a Magnum kit ( wanted one for a minute) a new exacto hobby knife, and a pile of different colored flocking!! ill post a pic later on when the camera batts charge!

thanks again homie!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

BIG THANKS TO MADEMAN!!! Hooked me up with 66 IMPALA, gold flake and some supplies. Thanks homie! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 25 2010, 02:19 AM~19416699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE GLAD YOU LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

A THANK YOU AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE HOMIE IN SAN DIEGO...











:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Dec 25 2010, 02:32 PM~19418940
> *A THANK YOU AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE HOMIE IN SAN DIEGO...
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome homie


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

THANKS BIGBEARLOCO!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

merry christmas everyone :biggrin: 

here's my presents that i got from phantra as far as i know all i got is the scale dreams adress to go by.  








there is the 66 SS, white and black seatbelt material ,red and black battery cable, red ignition wire, pegasus rims,batteries,and pumps 
thanks a lot for it all.

jeremy


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 25 2010, 12:40 PM~19417705
> *DAMN bro, how old are you?? Sure you haven't lost your mind too?? :biggrin:
> *


  whatchu mean???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Dec 25 2010, 08:42 PM~19420849
> *merry christmas everyone  :biggrin:
> 
> here's my presents that i got from phantra as far as i know all i got is the scale dreams adress to go by.
> ...


Merry Christmas bro.... Glad it made it there on time for you....


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

OOOHHHHHHHHH DDAMMMM BRO never thought it was you thanks a lot


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Anytime bro... hope you enjoy it....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

heres what i got for my gift exchange......sguare body f250 and some resin goodies! thanks mister un-known! :biggrin: looks like me and grim could have a build off since we got the same kit!  :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 26 2010, 12:44 AM~19420858
> * whatchu mean???
> *


I sent you my addy 4 or 5 times, and you lost it every time. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 01:22 AM~19421096
> *heres what i got for my gift exchange......sguare body f250 and some resin goodies! thanks mister un-known! :biggrin: looks like me and grim could have a build off since we got the same kit!   :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doin mine up lifted instead of the xcab chevy. Just gotta figure out the leafs and shocks and find a transfer case and front axle.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2010, 10:09 AM~19422309
> *I sent you my addy 4 or 5 times, and you lost it every time. LOL
> *


lol....i know an your not the only one either. :biggrin: i need to get a book just for l.i.l. an keep all numbers / address' in there...i will have the wife get one today...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 26 2010, 11:18 AM~19422324
> *lol....i know an your not the only one either. :biggrin: i need to get a book just for l.i.l. an keep all nubes / address' in there...i will have the wife get one today...
> *


That's what I do. I got a notebook full of addy's from here and MCM.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2010, 10:21 AM~19422332
> *That's what I do. I got a notebook full of addy's from here and MCM.
> *


i ment number's /address's (not nubes). anyways.... icant type for hit with this new keybord...  its a thin rubber one that makes no noise when you type an it blows....the wife wanted it. :uh:an yes i now have on on the way :cheesy: i will put ya in there!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 26 2010, 09:04 AM~19422434
> *i ment number's /address's (not nubes). anyways.... icant type for hit with this new keybord...  its a thin rubber one that makes no noise when you type an it blows....the wife wanted it. :uh:an  yes i now have on on the way :cheesy: i will put ya in there!!!
> *


ill take it! i have been hunting for one of those ninja keyboards.... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 12:57 PM~19422635
> *ill take it! i have been hunting for one of those ninja keyboards.... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


So you can surf porn while the ole lady is sleeping and she can't hear you clickin away on the ole keyboard. :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2010, 10:00 AM~19422646
> *So you can surf porn while the ole lady is sleeping and she can't hear you clickin away on the ole keyboard. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 nah she sleeps 28 hours a day, she hears the ''click, click, click'' and its '' you on that fucking computer AGAIN?''  saw the little silent rubber one at tmobile friday...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2010, 11:57 AM~19422635
> *ill take it! i have been hunting for one of those ninja keyboards.... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


you could get n off ebay for 10 bucks if you had paypal.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 25 2010, 10:22 PM~19421096
> *heres what i got for my gift exchange......sguare body f250 and some resin goodies! thanks mister un-known! :biggrin: looks like me and grim could have a build off since we got the same kit!   :0
> 
> 
> ...



glad ya got it bro... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 26 2010, 05:02 PM~19424179
> *glad ya got it bro...  :biggrin:
> *


I had a feeling that was from you. Looked like some of your resin.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 not me... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2010, 10:00 AM~19422646
> *So you can surf porn while the ole lady is sleeping and she can't hear you clickin away on the ole keyboard. :roflmao:
> *


lol....

So it looks like everything went okay? pat on the back for jackwagon Rev.
he pulled it off...
congrats... its cool to see everybody happy... :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Posting a little late, had to get sober first. Got this from Pink86Regal, a street burner monte & some rims & acces.. Thanks Jayson


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 26 2010, 02:02 PM~19424179
> *glad ya got it bro...  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: but i think im with grim on this one! this one's going up instead of in the dirt!  whats up with that kit you were talkin about from before bri?! PM me bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Dec 26 2010, 03:31 PM~19424679
> *Posting a little late, had to get sober first. Got this from Pink86Regal, a street burner monte & some rims & acces.. Thanks Jayson
> 
> 
> ...



glad u like it! wish i couldve gave u more... Merry Chirstmas


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 25 2010, 01:39 PM~19418035
> *HUGE thanks to my partner BiggC!homie hooked it up with a Magnum kit ( wanted one for a minute) a new exacto hobby knife, and a pile of different colored flocking!! ill post a pic later on when the camera batts charge!
> 
> thanks again homie!!
> *


Glad you like it man. Wish I could've sent more.  


I got mine as well, not sure who it's from though, someone from Slidell, La.....Thanks Xmas Buddy!!! :biggrin: 
I got a 62 Buick Electra, some brushes, and some cool little cardboard cars that you have to put together with a little pull back motor.....I'll get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 27 2010, 01:48 AM~19429047
> *Glad you like it man.  Wish I could've sent more.
> I got mine as well, not sure who it's from though, someone from Slidell, La.....Thanks Xmas Buddy!!!  :biggrin:
> I got a 62 Buick Electra, some brushes, and some cool little cardboard cars that you have to put together with a little pull back motor.....I'll get a pic up tomorrow.
> *


:wave: I love those brushes and the carboard car is just a little gag but useable 32nd wheels in it :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I never posted wat I got I will do tomorrow


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 27 2010, 03:50 PM~19431962
> *:wave: I love those brushes and the carboard car is just a little gag but useable 32nd wheels in it  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man!! I like it all, and I was needing some new brushes. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

THANKS BIGGC :biggrin:


----------

